# Does King Dedede hate me??



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

a few days ago, my sister tipped my King Dedede's tank, almost emptying it, that incident nearly killed King Dedede, however, I was RUSHING as fast as I could to get him some water.

Now, whenever I look at King Dedede up close (near his tank, where I can see his real size) he keeps flaring at me, A FULL FLARE. I know flaring is a sign saying: "back off, I don't like you! (etc.)" ever since the incident happened, King Dedede always flares at me when I go up close to him.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

No, it doesn't mean they hate you. Lebron flares at me, but he follows me around for food.  You can't really tell.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

wow is the tank more reflective after that would explain the flaring.


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

LebronTheBetta said:


> No, it doesn't mean they hate you. Lebron flares at me, but he follows me around for food.  You can't really tell.


ok, what are the signs of hate?


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> wow is the tank more reflective after that would explain the flaring.


it's not even reflective the teeniest bit...


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

I don't think there are signs of hate.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Fish dont hate.


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

LebronTheBetta said:


> I don't think there are signs of hate.


if this was possible, this might be a sign of hate:

*some random guy goes toward a betta's tank, betta jumps out of tank*

random guy: what the cheese?

*random guy gets slapped by betta's tail and betta returns to tank*

random guy: wow, that was a hard slap, bettas really hate me 

ROFL!!


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

teeneythebetta said:


> Fish dont hate.


then whats with the flaring?


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Flaring is for protecting territory or impressing females. Not hating, that's a stupid way. Lebron jumps for food.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Flaring is used to defend territory, to say "my territory" or to say "Im the boss here"

it doesnt say "i hate you"


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Could be fear of what happened to the tank.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

My betta flares 90% of the time when the lights are on... :O it's healthy, and I leave him alone.


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

LebronTheBetta said:


> Flaring is for protecting territory or impressing females. Not hating, that's a stupid way. Lebron jumps for food.


lol, flaring for hating is kinda weird, but it could be possible...


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

teeneythebetta said:


> Flaring is used to defend territory, to say "my territory" or to say "Im the boss here"
> 
> it doesnt say "i hate you"


I kind of mess up, so if I make those mistakes again, I'll slap myself from lack of betta knowledge


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> Could be fear of what happened to the tank.


+1

yea, he looks a little pink...


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

aokashi said:


> My betta flares 90% of the time when the lights are on... :O it's healthy, and I leave him alone.


its like light is invading the tank.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Pink? He's a marble? I thought Dedede was just a blue Betta.


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

LebronTheBetta said:


> Pink? He's a marble? I thought Dedede was just a blue Betta.


no, he was blue, then after 1 month, I saw pink appear


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

I'm eating donuts was not my tag!!

accident?


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Where does pink appear?


----------



## rosy delta (Jul 17, 2012)

My betta flares for food. I think maybe they just get excited and flare sometimes. It could even mean he likes you!


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

HARRY STYLES WAS NOT MY TAG!! who's hacking me?!


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

LebronTheBetta said:


> Where does pink appear?


if I posted a pic, it wouldn't show because I have awful lightning.

I looked up an anatomy and it's on the top of his anal fin, there seems to be a bit of orange at times... and purple...

pink = watermelons

watermelons = yummy


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

rosy delta said:


> My betta flares for food. I think maybe they just get excited and flare sometimes. It could even mean he likes you!


so, excitement = flaring ?

I'm gonna ask my betta if he likes me or not. he understands me, here's a question I asked King Dedede:

me: ok, King Dedede, do you like... the snow? go up for yes, go down for no.

*king dedede goes down*

me: ok
_________________________________________________________________

I should write these tips down.


----------



## Jully (Aug 7, 2012)

If you think he hates you, put him in a place where it's dark or at least use something to cover everything to make it dark, this will relax your fish and calm him down, if he continues flaring at "you" then see if the glass or plastic is reflective, if it is then that's the reason. My betta never flares at me, I was doing a 100% water change for my betta's tank when I was pouring him into the bag, he slipped on the wrong side, and landed on the couch just a few inches drop, I grabbed then put him in the bag, then introduced him to his tank. Link592 dropped her fish a lot, in the sink two times, and after that they stopped looking at her, then she put them in a dark room and they were happy.

If it's stress, apply a bit of stress coat.


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

Jully said:


> If you think he hates you, put him in a place where it's dark or at least use something to cover everything to make it dark, this will relax your fish and calm him down, if he continues flaring at "you" then see if the glass or plastic is reflective, if it is then that's the reason. My betta never flares at me, I was doing a 100% water change for my betta's tank when I was pouring him into the bag, he slipped on the wrong side, and landed on the couch just a few inches drop, I grabbed then put him in the bag, then introduced him to his tank. Link592 dropped her fish a lot, in the sink two times, and after that they stopped looking at her, then she put them in a dark room and they were happy.
> 
> If it's stress, apply a bit of stress coat.


thanks, I'll be sure to write that down


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

I think he hates you.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Honestly, betta strike me as "I hate everything" kind of guys. They're such grumps.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Little Leaf said:


> HARRY STYLES WAS NOT MY TAG!! who's hacking me?!


Hahaha that was my tag <3
others can add tags to your thread


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

I added 2 so far... Members usually have fun with their tags. xD


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

LebronTheBetta said:


> I added 2 so far... Members usually have fun with their tags. xD


ARTERIES?! yooooooooooooooooooooou!! :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

I also added the donuts thing. xD xD XD hahahaha


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

LebronTheBetta said:


> I also added the donuts thing. xD xD XD hahahaha


LTB I will never understand what's with u and arteries. Lol


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

I have a secret about that. XD


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

I never pay any attention to tags......


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

what tags? where?


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

LebronTheBetta said:


> I have a secret about that. XD


I put in brains, ROFL


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

aokashi said:


> what tags? where?


right above where it says Quick Reply (down below)


----------

